# Need Help For Overweight Mini Donkeys



## TinyMiteVillage (Sep 5, 2004)

Hello Gang-

Me and a friend of mine just went and picked up two jennys who are grossly overweight with pockets of fat on their bodys and a crest on one of them........I need a diet plan for these girls............anyone got any clues.........or ideas about a weight loss program for a overweight jenny............I am open to suggestions.......these girls HAVE GOT TO LOSE WEIGHT FOR THEIR HEALTH..........I know it is bad for their livers if they continue in this shape...........so I need a diet plan............HELPPPPPPPPPPPP.............


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Sep 10, 2004)

Never mind I found homes for both of them.


----------



## Vicky Texas (Sep 27, 2004)

Help, Hey I have a problem with a gelding donkey being over weight, he runs

with our minis mares, and we fight weight big time with him. What diet should

he be on. Thanks Vicky


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Oct 3, 2004)

My donkeys are on a drylot. Nothing but hay and some grain. We let them out every once in a while to eat around the fence line or around the house. Or just mosey around and pick..........


----------

